
Here come the new Zeppelins - tosseraccount
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/move-over-hyperloop-pods-here-come-the-new-blimps-2016-03-31
======
JoeAltmaier
The usual issue, never addressed in PolyAnna articles, is What About Bad
Weather? Zeppelins are so slow they likely cannot fly around storm systems.
They cannot take of nor land in high winds. So, as a freight transporter they
are unreliable. Freight today lives and dies by accurate delivery.

~~~
a3n
They can pick up and deliver to places without infrastructure. Getting there
at all is a feature.

Existing freight and new freight are complementary.

